# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks >  Enter Beastbog Treasure Room without map

## Testin4

Hello, as you know, once u gather 3 map fragments and a beastbog treasure key, you can enter an instanced version in Beastbog (top right corner) and loot a chest that has some nice goodies such as Naryu Tablet, an outfit (High Dragon Raiment) etc

The exploit is very simple you dont need any map fragments, you only need the key to access the treasure chest. Simply walk inside the instance, go infront of the locked door, turn ur back and SS your way to treasure!

Hope it helps!

----------


## mykki

Nice find ill give rep once i've tested this.

----------


## chriser

just received a key and wondered what i can do with it. stumbled upon this post, and it works!
(the hidden room is on the top right of the map, right of the lake in the cave)

----------


## sanerrr

where to get beastbog treasure key?

----------


## Testin4

They drop randomly from any mob in Skypetal Plains

----------


## harjis

can u tell me the name of the key? can u buy it from the market?

----------


## fsny0

its "Beastbog Key" and no, it is not buyable via the market.

----------


## Testin4

Drops via Beastobog area mobs, or via Grand Harvest Square mobs

----------


## Testin4

Seems this was fixed with todays patch. You now need map to open door. RIP

----------


## fsny0

sadly confirmed  :Frown:

----------


## Admitimpro

Patched changed to fixed please

----------


## EmuGod

@Kurios
This has been confirmed (by myself as well ) to be patched, and no longer working

----------

